# DWC Budz



## allgrownup (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd like to see others results from growin in this medium.  Its gunna be a while B4 my grass is ready.  But i'll get mine up in here too.

Please post your DWC budz here for me to see.  I've yet to see anyone round here growing budsickles in DWC.  MOnsters yes.....lets of bud yes....but not budsickles.

Can it be done?


----------

